# Bessie and Pepper at 8mo.



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Pepper is the larger of the two, he also has more black on him than Bessie. In the close up, Pepper is the one with the red heart shaped tag on his collar. Max loves playing with both of them. Bessie's mom is on the right, Peppers mom is on the left.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Very cute pups. I take it that Max is the black one?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Very cute! I take it Bessie and Pepper are siblings?
Great pics!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Lisa, yes....Max is the all black one. They were all sitting in this circle chewing on squeek toys....it was pretty funny.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Super cute! I love the little sewing circle they got going on in the last one.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

JanB said:


> Very cute! I take it Bessie and Pepper are siblings?
> Great pics!


Yes, they are true brother and sister. When we went to pick up Bessie (age 12 weeks) Pepper was also available....he found a great home a couple of weeks later. Bessie and Pepper had their unexpected reunion at a pet store and now we try to arrange play dates for them.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

They are very striking...great pics!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Rick, how cute!! They are adorable. Already 8 months. wow.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Great family photos.....they are all good looking Havs, too!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

> They were all sitting in this circle chewing on squeek toys....it was pretty funny


What fun! These little guys are so fun to watch. I love the photos!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rick and Paula,

Great pictures! Bessie's sister looks so much bigger, maybe it is just the hair cuts. How fun you guys get to play together. 

Missy and I will be seeing Missy's brother this weekend at the Moses Lake dog show. He is really a handsome guy. I will try to take pictures.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It is nice to see Bessie,Max and Pepper......Bessie is sure growing up...the time really goes by quickly. Pepper looks really big in the picture of the 3 of them together,but it could just be the clip. Love the coloring........


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

They are just adorable! How time flies! And what a cute picture of them all happily chewing on their toys. :brushteeth:

Cooper waves hi to his baby brother and sis!

Beverly


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh, they are so adorable. I love the coloring.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Rick, it looks like they all had a lot of fun. What cute pics!


----------

